# Ruger LC 9



## praz123 (Nov 10, 2012)

This is my only pistol which i purchased last week . Shot 50 shells out of it without a problem . What do you all think about this gun ?
Thanks


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Got one on Nov 6th took it to the range today and all I can say is Rugers got another winner in the LC9


----------



## praz123 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have to admit i love this gun , accurate an fun to shoot .


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

FWIW:

My wife and I are big Ruger gun fans. My wife has her own LCP (w/engraved slide), and I have two LCP's and one LC9.

My opinion of the LC9?

I really like it, and it's been absolutely reliable and surprising accurate at self defense distance.

But..

It's for sale.

I bought a new Kahr CM9 and like it better. 

Nothing wrong with the LC9.

My only complaint with the Ruger LC9 was the LONNNNG trigger pull, but other than that, it's a great little 9MM subcompact..

Good shootin'.

Jesse


----------



## KarrMar (Aug 21, 2012)

Love my LC9. No complaints at all.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

How much you want for your LC9? PM me if you intrested in selling and have an FFL who can ship to an FFL in Michigan.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

PX said:


> FWIW:
> 
> My wife and I are big Ruger gun fans. My wife has her own LCP (w/engraved slide), and I have two LCP's and one LC9.
> 
> ...


How much you want for your LC9? PM me if you intrested in selling and have an FFL who can ship to an FFL in Michigan.


----------

